# Sinamics G120 Sollwertvorgabe über DP ?



## Aboden (7 November 2008)

Hallo
Was für einen Wert muss man über den Profibus am Hauptsollwert vorgeben, damit man 50Hz erhällt.
Weiss jemand wo das steht, konnte dies in keiner Beschreibung finden


----------



## offliner (11 November 2008)

Das kommt drauf an, wie die Bezugsfrequenz ist. Ansonsten gilt 100% = h4000 = Bezugsfrequenz


----------



## Aboden (13 November 2008)

Hi
OK. Bezugsfrequenz ist 50Hz. Also muss ich für 50Hz = 100%, 4000h vorgeben.
Wie muss ich die Vorgabe umrechen um z.B. 50% oder 40% zu erreichen?


----------



## HolleHonig (13 November 2008)

Hallo, ich hab da auch mal noch ne Frage zu diesem Thema



offliner schrieb:


> 100% = h4000 = Bezugsfrequenz



warum ist in diesem Fall die Bezugsfrequenz h4000 (16384) und nicht h6C00 (27648 )? 




Aboden schrieb:


> Hi
> OK. Bezugsfrequenz ist 50Hz. Also muss ich für 50Hz = 100%, 4000h vorgeben.
> Wie muss ich die Vorgabe umrechen um z.B. 50% oder 40% zu erreichen?



Sagt dir Dreisatz etwas?


----------



## Aboden (13 November 2008)

Wahrscheinlich aus dem gleichen Grund warum Dreisatz auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## HolleHonig (13 November 2008)

Also mit dem Dreisatz funktionierts bei mir. 
Allerdings erst, als ich die h4000 = 100% gesetzt habe.

Schau mal, ob Parameter P2000 und Parameter P1082 gleich sind.


----------



## Aboden (13 November 2008)

Also bei 50% gebe ich 2000h vor.


----------



## HolleHonig (14 November 2008)

Aboden schrieb:


> Also bei 50% gebe ich 2000h vor.



Mhh, komisch. Hast du zufällig ne Festfrequenz aktiviert?
Hast du das Wort, das Wort, das du dem FU sendest schon beobachtet? werden die h2000 wirklich gesendet?


----------

